# كتاب باللغة العربية وبالصور والجداول عن المواد البيتروكيميائية



## هانى شرف الدين (26 ديسمبر 2006)

كتاب باللغة العربية وبالصور والجداول عن البترول والمواد البيتروكيميائية 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



أخواني الأعزاء أقدم لكم الجزء الأول من الكتاب الجديد والحاوي على معلومات ممتازة فيما يتعلق بالبيتروكيماويات وهو مفيد لجميع طلاب الهندسة الكيميائية التكنولوجية ومهندسين البترول ، ويتميز بسهولة الأستيعاب نظراً لتسلسل الأفكار وأرتباطها بالصور المرفقة التي تساعد على فهم الفكرة بشكل جيد هذا إضافة إلى توضيح لأهم العمليات الكيميائية والتفاعلات العضوية المرافقة .


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور مشرفنا القدير
مشكووووووووووووووور مشرفنا القدير
مشكووووووووووووووور مشرفنا القدير


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (2 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido_zoom (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور جدا:32: :55:


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (4 يوليو 2007)

زادك الله رفعة الف شكر


----------



## احمد وهدان (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إيهاب أحمد محمد (7 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مطيع عجمان (9 يوليو 2007)

*مشاركة*

جزاك الله خيرا وهل هناك جزء ثاني


----------



## sayed nasr (10 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى فى الله


----------

